# Capodanno 2022/23: programmi tv per il countdown



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Come ogni anno, ecco i suggerimenti per quanto riguarda i *programmi televisivi* da vedere, il *31 dicembre*, per il *countdown *verso il nuovo anno, il *2023*.

Su *Rai 1*, dalle 21:00, dopo il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica, in onda *L'Anno Che Verrà* da Perugia con la conduzione di *Amadeus *in compagnia di *Nino Frassica* e con ospiti: *Umberto Tozzi, Sandy Marton, Raf, Massimo Di Cataldo, Tracy Spencer, Johnson Righeira, Dargen D’Amico, Modà, Nek, Renga, Piero Pelù, Noemi, Donatella Rettore, Ricchi e Poveri e Iva Zanicchi.*

Su *Canale 5*, andrà in onda *Capodanno in Musica* da Genova. Conduce *Federica Panicucci* e gli ospiti musicali sono: *Anna Tatangelo, Annalisa, Baby K, Fausto Leali, Big Boy (Sergio Sylvestre), Blind, Erwin, Roby Facchinetti, Follya (ex Dear Jack), Luigi Strangis, Gemelli Diversi, GionnyScandal, Ivana Spagna, Mamacita, Patty Pravo, Riccardo Fogli, Riki, Rocco Hunt, Fabio Rovazzi, The Kolors, Angelina, Cricca e Rita da Amici.*


----------



## pazzomania (29 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno, ecco i suggerimenti per quanto riguarda i *programmi televisivi* da vedere, il *31 dicembre*, per il *countdown *verso il nuovo anno, il *2023*.
> 
> Su *Rai 1*, dalle 21:00, dopo il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica, in onda *L'Anno Che Verrà* da Perugia con la conduzione di *Amadeus *in compagnia di *Nino Frassica* e con ospiti: *Umberto Tozzi, Sandy Marton, Raf, Massimo Di Cataldo, Tracy Spencer, Johnson Righeira, Dargen D’Amico, Modà, Nek, Renga, Piero Pelù, Noemi, Donatella Rettore, Ricchi e Poveri e Iva Zanicchi.*
> 
> Su *Canale 5*, andrà in onda *Capodanno in Musica* da Genova. Conduce *Federica Panicucci* e gli ospiti musicali sono: *Anna Tatangelo, Annalisa, Baby K, Fausto Leali, Big Boy (Sergio Sylvestre), Blind, Erwin, Roby Facchinetti, Follya (ex Dear Jack), Luigi Strangis, Gemelli Diversi, GionnyScandal, Ivana Spagna, Mamacita, Patty Pravo, Riccardo Fogli, Riki, Rocco Hunt, Fabio Rovazzi, The Kolors, Angelina, Cricca e Rita da Amici.*


Tutti in diretta?


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutti in diretta?


Sì. Festeggiamo l'anno nuovo in serenità e non lasciamoci andare al panico ragazzi. 

Il 31, se potete, ci riuniamo tutti qui come ogni anno  . Questo topic poi è sempre l'antipasto per il prossimo Sanremo.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno, ecco i suggerimenti per quanto riguarda i *programmi televisivi* da vedere, il *31 dicembre*, per il *countdown *verso il nuovo anno, il *2023*.
> 
> Su *Rai 1*, dalle 21:00, dopo il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica, in onda *L'Anno Che Verrà* da Perugia con la conduzione di *Amadeus *in compagnia di *Nino Frassica* e con ospiti: *Umberto Tozzi, Sandy Marton, Raf, Massimo Di Cataldo, Tracy Spencer, Johnson Righeira, Dargen D’Amico, Modà, Nek, Renga, Piero Pelù, Noemi, Donatella Rettore, Ricchi e Poveri e Iva Zanicchi.*
> 
> Su *Canale 5*, andrà in onda *Capodanno in Musica* da Genova. Conduce *Federica Panicucci* e gli ospiti musicali sono: *Anna Tatangelo, Annalisa, Baby K, Fausto Leali, Big Boy (Sergio Sylvestre), Blind, Erwin, Roby Facchinetti, Follya (ex Dear Jack), Luigi Strangis, Gemelli Diversi, GionnyScandal, Ivana Spagna, Mamacita, Patty Pravo, Riccardo Fogli, Riki, Rocco Hunt, Fabio Rovazzi, The Kolors, Angelina, Cricca e Rita da Amici.*


ma sto Amadeus (e moglie) non sarà un pochino onnipotente? pare Pippo Baudo


----------



## pazzomania (29 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì. Festeggiamo l'anno nuovo in serenità e non lasciamoci andare al panico ragazzi.
> 
> Il 31, se potete, ci riuniamo tutti qui come ogni anno  . Questo topic poi è sempre l'antipasto per il prossimo Sanremo.


Intendevo i programmi tutti in diretta ahahah 

Io non posso partecipare al topic di fine anno, con un po' di fortuna dovrei iniziare ad essere brillo alle 21.00


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Intendevo i programmi tutti in diretta ahahah
> 
> Io non posso partecipare al topic di fine anno, con un po' di fortuna dovrei iniziare ad essere brillo alle 21.00


I programmi vanno in diretta e contemporaneamente. Si sfidano in pratica. Costanzo, però, anni fa, riusciva a fare il capodanno di Buona Domenica in registrata mi ricordo  .


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2022)

*Nino Frassica non sarà a L'Anno Che Verrà, perchè ha preso il covid.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nino Frassica non sarà a L'Anno Che Verrà, perchè ha preso il covid.*


Abbiamo il paziente zero di Gryphon  .


----------



## Gekyn (29 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno, ecco i suggerimenti per quanto riguarda i *programmi televisivi* da vedere, il *31 dicembre*, per il *countdown *verso il nuovo anno, il *2023*.
> 
> Su *Rai 1*, dalle 21:00, dopo il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica, in onda *L'Anno Che Verrà* da Perugia con la conduzione di *Amadeus *in compagnia di *Nino Frassica* e con ospiti: *Umberto Tozzi, Sandy Marton, Raf, Massimo Di Cataldo, Tracy Spencer, Johnson Righeira, Dargen D’Amico, Modà, Nek, Renga, Piero Pelù, Noemi, Donatella Rettore, Ricchi e Poveri e Iva Zanicchi.*
> 
> Su *Canale 5*, andrà in onda *Capodanno in Musica* da Genova. Conduce *Federica Panicucci* e gli ospiti musicali sono: *Anna Tatangelo, Annalisa, Baby K, Fausto Leali, Big Boy (Sergio Sylvestre), Blind, Erwin, Roby Facchinetti, Follya (ex Dear Jack), Luigi Strangis, Gemelli Diversi, GionnyScandal, Ivana Spagna, Mamacita, Patty Pravo, Riccardo Fogli, Riki, Rocco Hunt, Fabio Rovazzi, The Kolors, Angelina, Cricca e Rita da Amici.*


Che degrado........


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Dicembre 2022)

@Blu71 quali seguirai tu?


----------



## DavidGoffin (29 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nino Frassica non sarà a L'Anno Che Verrà, perchè ha preso il covid.*


Fatto apposta guardacaso non l'ha preso per tutta la stagione da Fazio e lo prende ora in vacanza... per essere libero e non prendersi nemmeno freddo tutta notte


----------



## Blu71 (29 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 quali seguirai tu?



Non ho la TV


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I programmi vanno in diretta e contemporaneamente. Si sfidano in pratica. Costanzo, però, anni fa, riusciva a fare il capodanno di Buona Domenica in registrata mi ricordo  .



I capodanni di Costanzo erano pieni di Drag Queen e travestiti... precursore dei tempi moderni. Oserei dire un profeta.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I capodanni di Costanzo erano pieni di Drag Queen e travestiti... precursore dei tempi moderni. Oserei dire un profeta.


Sì, mi ricordo che agli inizi degli anni 2000 con Platinette a Buona Domenica c'era sta moda delle drag queen e su Italia 1 Claudio Lippi con la Hunziker condussero un programma sul tema chiamato "Tacchi a spillo" che andò male e non fu più ripetuto. Alla fine sono corsi e ricorsi e nemmeno ce ne accorgiamo  .


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Fatto apposta guardacaso non l'ha preso per tutta la stagione da Fazio e lo prende ora in vacanza... per essere libero e non prendersi nemmeno freddo tutta notte


Si sarà fatto la quarta o quinta dose.


----------



## __king george__ (29 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> I programmi vanno in diretta e contemporaneamente. Si sfidano in pratica. *Costanzo, però, anni fa, riusciva a fare il capodanno di Buona Domenica in registrata mi ricordo  .*


come il capodanno registrato? ma davvero? ma che tristezza è?  

ho letto i nomi,da dove sono riusciti a riesumare Sandy Marton e Masssimo DiCataldo? dall'oltretomba?? è una vita che non li vedo e sento


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *come il capodanno registrato? ma davvero? ma che tristezza è? *
> 
> ho letto i nomi,da dove sono riusciti a riesumare Sandy Marton e Masssimo DiCataldo? dall'oltretomba?? è una vita che non li vedo e sento


Sì registrato in perfetto (o quasi) sincrono con il countdown in diretta  . Lo facevano ovviamente per risparmiare. Intendo i capodanni di Buona Domenica in prima serata su Canale 5, che andarono in onda fino al capodanno 2004/05 con il titolo "Buon Capodanno". Poi ne fece qualcuno pure la D'Urso sempre sul 5, che erano una roba immonda (guardavo qualche spezzone durante le pubblicità, ho sempre guardato quello sull'1) ed infatti fecero malissimo in ascolti, ma non mi ricordo se in differita o in diretta. Poi ne fece tre pure Gigi D'Alessio, in diretta da Napoli e poi a Bari e nelle Marche. Gigi al primo capodanno stava pure vincendo su Rai 1 che ebbe il coraggio di mettere Insinna a condurre nel capodanno 2014/15 (dove fu l'ultimo palco dove Pino Daniele si esibì prima di morire, a Courmayeur). 

Ma il top del trash e del no sense fu il Capodanno del GF Vip, in diretta, visto che per la pandemia non poterono fare il Capodanno in Musica, di due anni fa, proprio adatto per festeggiare un anno di melma come il 2020.  Ovviamente straflop di ascolti e record di 8 milioni, complice anche il coprifuoco, per Rai 1.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì registrato in perfetto (o quasi) sincrono con il countdown in diretta  . Lo facevano ovviamente per risparmiare. Intendo i capodanni di Buona Domenica in prima serata su Canale 5, che andarono in onda fino al capodanno 2004/05 con il titolo "Buon Capodanno". Poi ne fece qualcuno pure la *D'Urso sempre sul 5, che erano una roba immonda (guardavo qualche spezzone durante le pubblicità, ho sempre guardato quello sull'1) ed infatti fecero malissimo in ascolti, ma non mi ricordo se in differita o in diretta.* Poi ne fece tre pure Gigi D'Alessio, in diretta da Napoli e poi a Bari e nelle Marche. Gigi al primo capodanno stava pure vincendo su Rai 1 che ebbe il coraggio di mettere Insinna a condurre nel capodanno 2014/15 (dove fu l'ultimo palco dove Pino Daniele si esibì prima di morire, a Courmayeur).
> 
> Ma il top del trash e del no sense fu il Capodanno del GF Vip, in diretta, visto che per la pandemia non poterono fare il Capodanno in Musica, di due anni fa, proprio adatto per festeggiare un anno di melma come il 2020.  Ovviamente straflop di ascolti e record di 8 milioni, complice anche il coprifuoco, per Rai 1.


Ah leggo che il Capodanno 2011/12 della D'Urso era in differita. Comunque i capodanni di Costanzo di fine 90, primi 2000 erano i più seguiti con Rai 1 che faceva ascolti pessimi. Poi nel 2003 nacque L'anno che verrà con Carlo Conti che con il passare degli anni, complice la rimozione del capodanno di Buona Domenica, divenne il programma più visto dell'attesa all'anno nuovo.

Mi piace però condividere con voi questa cosa che Rai 1 fece tra la fine del 1999 e l'inizio dell'anno 2000. Si chiamava "Millenium" e praticamente fu un programma che durò dalle 16:00 del 31 dicembre 1999 alle 8:00 del 1º gennaio 2000, per festeggiare il nuovo millennio. Il programma fece ascolti bassi, ma divenne un cult al punto che su Youtube è presente qualche video.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Mancano poche ore. Speriamo in un nuovo anno di gioie, privo del terrorismo generale che speriamo sia una scia di vento. Ovviamente, come ogni anno, approfitto di questo topic dei programmi tv sul countdown, indipendentemente da cosa farete in generale o guarderete in tv, per augurarvi un BUON ANNO e magari parlare dei nostri progetti del 2023.

A me il 2022 è stato un anno sicuramente memorabile, indipendentemente da quello che succede nel mondo, per la mia laurea e lo scudetto del Milan.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno, ecco i suggerimenti per quanto riguarda i *programmi televisivi* da vedere, il *31 dicembre*, per il *countdown *verso il nuovo anno, il *2023*.
> 
> Su *Rai 1*, dalle 21:00, dopo il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica, in onda *L'Anno Che Verrà* da Perugia con la conduzione di *Amadeus *in compagnia di *Nino Frassica* e con ospiti: *Umberto Tozzi, Sandy Marton, Raf, Massimo Di Cataldo, Tracy Spencer, Johnson Righeira, Dargen D’Amico, Modà, Nek, Renga, Piero Pelù, Noemi, Donatella Rettore, Ricchi e Poveri e Iva Zanicchi.*
> 
> Su *Canale 5*, andrà in onda *Capodanno in Musica* da Genova. Conduce *Federica Panicucci* e gli ospiti musicali sono: *Anna Tatangelo, Annalisa, Baby K, Fausto Leali, Big Boy (Sergio Sylvestre), Blind, Erwin, Roby Facchinetti, Follya (ex Dear Jack), Luigi Strangis, Gemelli Diversi, GionnyScandal, Ivana Spagna, Mamacita, Patty Pravo, Riccardo Fogli, Riki, Rocco Hunt, Fabio Rovazzi, The Kolors, Angelina, Cricca e Rita da Amici.*


Su Rai 1 ospiti Raf e Umberto Tozzi, che due anni fa quando erano ospiti insieme l'ultima volta, erano strabrilli già alle 21:00 : asd: .


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

@Blu71 è tutto agitato, tra poco inizia Amadeus


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

Che silenzio... tutti sintonizzati su Mattarella, eh?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 è tutto agitato, tra poco inizia Amadeus



Come sei premuroso


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

*L'Anno Che Verrà su Rai 1 posticipato alle 21:30, per uno speciale del TG1 su Papa Ratzinger.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *L'Anno Che Verrà su Rai 1 posticipato alle 21:30, per uno speciale del TG1 su Papa Ratzinger.*


Ma già ne hanno fatto uno oggi pomeriggio. Vogliono far bestemmiare Amadeus?  

Il capodanno sul 5 è già iniziato. C'è Baby K  .


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Come ogni anno, ecco i suggerimenti per quanto riguarda i *programmi televisivi* da vedere, il *31 dicembre*, per il *countdown *verso il nuovo anno, il *2023*.
> 
> Su *Rai 1*, dalle 21:00, dopo il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica, in onda *L'Anno Che Verrà* da Perugia con la conduzione di *Amadeus *in compagnia di *Nino Frassica* e con ospiti: *Umberto Tozzi, Sandy Marton, Raf, Massimo Di Cataldo, Tracy Spencer, Johnson Righeira, Dargen D’Amico, Modà, Nek, Renga, Piero Pelù, Noemi, Donatella Rettore, Ricchi e Poveri e Iva Zanicchi.*
> 
> Su *Canale 5*, andrà in onda *Capodanno in Musica* da Genova. Conduce *Federica Panicucci* e gli ospiti musicali sono: *Anna Tatangelo, Annalisa, Baby K, Fausto Leali, Big Boy (Sergio Sylvestre), Blind, Erwin, Roby Facchinetti, Follya (ex Dear Jack), Luigi Strangis, Gemelli Diversi, GionnyScandal, Ivana Spagna, Mamacita, Patty Pravo, Riccardo Fogli, Riki, Rocco Hunt, Fabio Rovazzi, The Kolors, Angelina, Cricca e Rita da Amici.*



Alla fine, mentre si sboccia, dopo un' attenta consultazione che manco all' elezione del Papa, abbiamo optato per sintonizzare su Canale 5.

Bisognava scegliere tra figa ( canale 5) e Rai ( canzoni migliori)

Ha vinto la faiga


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Alla fine, mentre si sboccia, dopo un' attenta consultazione che manco all' elezione del Papa, abbiamo optato per sintonizzare su Canale 5.
> 
> Bisognava scegliere tra figa ( canale 5) e Rai ( canzoni migliori)
> 
> Ha vinto la faiga


Eh no, su Rai 1 c'è Iva Zanicchi. Non puoi dirmi questo, non te lo perdono, mi spiace  .


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Annalisa sul 5. Patetica Rai 1, che ovviamente ne ha approfittato, con l'inutile speciale del TG1, per commentare ed elogiare le parole di Caharella su Ratzinger.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Annalisa sul 5. Patetica Rai 1, che ovviamente ne ha approfittato, con l'inutile speciale del TG1, per commentare ed elogiare le parole di Caharella su Ratzinger.


 Cacarella -> potere alle donne.
Zapping, poi torno su cacarella
Cacarella -> cessi la guerra in ucraina
Zapping, poi torno su Cacarella
Cacarella -> la pandemia non è finita
Zapping, poi torno su Cacarella
Cacarella -> le bollette, sacrifici, pagate le tasse
Zapping, poi torno su Cacarella
Cacarella -> buon anno a tutti. Checklist finita.

E la cacarella è venuta a me


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

Non sarò molto presente, solo un'oretta, comunque faiga sul 5 anche per me.

La Panicucci a 1000 anni sempre ribaltabile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

Rocco hunt. Voglio tornare al discorso di cacarella.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

Riccardo fogli, appena sceso dalla DeLorean


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Rai 1 sembra TV2000, mammamia...Ovviamente ora la parte del cordoglio da Biden. Che schifo!


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rai 1 sembra TV2000, mammamia...Ovviamente ora la parte del cordoglio da Biden. Che schifo!


Lo schifo è rivolto a Biden e all'ipocrisia di questo speciale. Per evitare fraintendimenti  .


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Twitter uno spettacolo, per il ritardo de #lannocheverrà  .


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Rocco hunt. Voglio tornare al discorso di cacarella.


Livello penoso, ero tentato a girare sul 5, ho visto qualcosa di Annalisa e vedere com'era vestita la Panicucci, ma poi ho subito cambiato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

La panicucci deve essere una maialona...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

Un super eunuco appena sfornato dal marito di costanzo.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

*Giuseppe Candela di Dagospia furioso su Twitter: *_*"Con il doveroso rispetto ma sto Speciale del Tg1 ancora in onda dopo ore e ore senza aggiungere nulla (distruggendo solo la fascia)....".*_


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

*Parte Amadeus!!!*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Parte Amadeus!!!*


Pretendo bestemmione di Amadeus con esibizione della Zanicchi nuda, su su su!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un super eunuco appena sfornato dal marito di costanzo.



Questo se incontra Annalisa si mette la mascherina schifato.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Parte Amadeus!!!*


Eh no, Noemi che canta Dalla. Un no-sense ed uno stupro alla canzone "L'Anno Che Verrà". Voglio la gnocca, voglio IVA!!!


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

*Amadeus chiede scusa per il ritardo e ricorda Benedetto XVI.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Ricchi e Poveri su Rai 1.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

*Iva Zanicchi entra e parte subito forte. Dice ad Amadeus: "Racconto una barzelletta pulita...Si può dire ca..o?".*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Iva Zanicchi entra e parte subito forte. Dice ad Amadeus: "Racconto una barzelletta pulita...Si può dire ca..o?".*


Appassionati della gnocca, quella artigianale, tutti su Rai 1!!! Chi non lo fa è un piddino progressista bergogliano.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

*Iva Zanicchi dopo "Zingara" racconterà una barzelletta. Intanto, uno del pubblico gli ha urlato "Sei bona!" e lei ha risposto "So bona sì!".*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Iva zanicchi su rai 1
Questa a 80 anni ha ancora una voce incredibile


----------



## pazzomania (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Livello penoso, ero tentato a girare sul 5, ho visto qualcosa di Annalisa e vedere com'era vestita la Panicucci, ma poi ho subito cambiato.



Panicucci, Tatangelo, Annalisa, Baby K, non c'è partita


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

*Zanicchi show, urla "Porco cane!" al maestro Palatresi durante "Zingara", poi racconta la barzelletta "pulita" (già raccontata a Ballando con le stelle): "C’è uno che va dal giudice e dice: ‘Senta, io vorrei cambiarmi nome’. ‘Sì, perché, come si chiama lei? Eh, io mi chiamo Ca..o Giuseppe’. ‘Eh, beh, capisco. E’ imbarazzante. E come vorrebbe chiamarsi?’. ‘Ca..o Antonio".*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Iva zanicchi su rai 1
> Questa a 80 anni ha ancora una voce incredibile


Dà la paga a Renga e Nek che l'hanno preceduta, con il primo che era scoppiatissimo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appassionati della gnocca, quella artigianale, tutti su Rai 1!!! Chi non lo fa è un piddino progressista bergogliano.


@OrgoglioMilanista sarà orgoglioso di te


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zanicchi show, urla "Porco cane!" al maestro Palatresi durante "Zingara", poi racconta la barzelletta "pulita" (già raccontata a Ballando con le stelle): "C’è uno che va dal giudice e dice: ‘Senta, io vorrei cambiarmi nome’. ‘Sì, perché, come si chiama lei? Eh, io mi chiamo Ca..o Giuseppe’. ‘Eh, beh, capisco. E’ imbarazzante. E come vorrebbe chiamarsi?’. ‘Ca..o Antonio".*


Che donna, che donna! Altro che Baby Kei, Ferragni e manichini vari!!!


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zanicchi show, urla "Porco cane!" al maestro Palatresi durante "Zingara", poi racconta la barzelletta "pulita" (già raccontata a Ballando con le stelle): "C’è uno che va dal giudice e dice: ‘Senta, io vorrei cambiarmi nome’. ‘Sì, perché, come si chiama lei? Eh, io mi chiamo Ca..o Giuseppe’. ‘Eh, beh, capisco. E’ imbarazzante. E come vorrebbe chiamarsi?’. ‘Ca..o Antonio".*


un idola


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che donna, che donna! Altro che Baby Kei, Ferragni e manichini vari!!!


baby key una bambola tutta rifatta,che diletta leotta spostati


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

HAHAHHAHAHA I "sosia" di Mahmood e Blanco


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> HAHAHHAHAHA I "sosia" di Mahmood e Blanco


Meglio degli originali


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Meglio degli originali


ahahah vero.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Ancora nessun blocco pubblicitario per Amadeus, probabilmente per farsi perdonare il ritardo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ancora nessun blocco pubblicitario per Amadeus, probabilmente per farsi perdonare il ritardo.


stava bestemmiando in turco


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> stava bestemmiando in turco


Al di là del ritardo non c'è paragone, il Capodanno di Amadeus è familiare con momenti trash ineguagliabili, poi si può discutere sulla qualità della musica. Quello di Canale 5 è una cosa fredda, sembra che lo trasmettano dalla Polonia. 

A proposito di bestemmie, mi ricordo che nel primo capodanno di Amadeus ci fu un casino con gli sms dove uno bestemmiò ed un altro che spoilerò Star Wars 7. Che ricordi! Da lì poi, non hanno più pubblicato i messaggi da casa.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Primo break per Ama. Tra poco i Modà . Direttamente da chissà quale sarcofago.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Al di là del ritardo non c'è paragone, il Capodanno di Amadeus è familiare con momenti trash ineguagliabili, poi si può discutere sulla qualità della musica. Quello di Canale 5 è una cosa fredda, sembra che lo trasmettano dalla Polonia.
> 
> A proposito di bestemmie, mi ricordo che nel primo capodanno di Amadeus ci fu un casino con gli sms dove uno bestemmiò ed un altro che spoilerò Star Wars 7. Che ricordi! Da lì poi, non hanno più pubblicato i messaggi da casa.


Quello sul 5 è più freddo perché non ci sono cantanti storici


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

*Nonostante il ritardo, L'Anno Che Verrà primo tra le tendenze Twitter. Tra le prime dieci tendenze anche Iva Zanicchi e Mahmood, il quale non è stato presente ma è stato imitato da Francesco Paolantoni (con Gabriele Cirilli che ha imitato Blanco). Amadeus ha annunciato che i veri Mahmood e Blanco saranno ospiti alla prima serata di Sanremo 2023*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Quello sul 5 è più freddo perché non ci sono cantanti storici


E' proprio una questione di "cornice", di "atmosfera".


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Ama ha messo il cappotto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E' proprio una questione di "cornice", di "atmosfera".


Si anche


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Nonostante il ritardo, L'Anno Che Verrà primo tra le tendenze Twitter. Tra le prime dieci tendenze anche Iva Zanicchi e Mahmood, il quale non è stato presente ma è stato imitato da Francesco Paolantoni (con Gabriele Cirilli che ha imitato Blanco). Amadeus ha annunciato che i veri Mahmood e Blanco saranno ospiti alla prima serata di Sanremo 2023*


@Blu71 non vede l'ora


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 non vede l'ora



Se mi menzioni ancora ti chiedo i danni


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Sul 5 un altro che io chiamo mistero della musica taliana: Fabio Rovazzi.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Dicembre 2022)

Che triste accoppiata da carità Renga e Nek. Che poi già si erano messi insieme anni fa, con Pezzali.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che triste accoppiata da carità Renga e Nek. Che poi già si erano messi insieme anni fa, con Pezzali.


Che trash sti due. Poi cantano solo canzoni di renga


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Dicembre 2022)

People from Ibiza


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Buon anno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Tra poco nuova barzelletta di Ivona  .


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tra poco nuova barzelletta di Ivona  .


l'Ivona nazionale


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2023)

*Iva Zanicchi: "Ho fatto un fioretto per il 2023, mai più parolacce. Lo giuro ca..o".*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Iva Zanicchi: "Ho fatto un fioretto per il 2023, mai più parolacce. Lo giuro ca..o".*


godo


----------



## Blu71 (1 Gennaio 2023)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> godo



Fai un fioretto anche tu per il 2023


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fai un fioretto anche tu per il 2023


ahahah se vinciamo il campionato chiedo scusa al garante


----------



## Blu71 (1 Gennaio 2023)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> ahahah se vinciamo il campionato chiedo scusa al garante



No, il fioretto dovrebbe essere di non aprire topic catastrofistici nel 2023.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2023)

*Trionfa Rai 1 con L'Anno Che Verrà (nonostante la partenza in netto ritardo rispetto alla concorrenza), che travolge Capodanno in Musica su Canale 5. 

Il programma condotto da Amadeus ha realizzato 5.032.000 spettatori pari al 36.9% di share (record in share da quando Amadeus è alla conduzione e per un risultato più alto bisogna tornare all'edizione 2013/14 condotta da Carlo Conti che realizzò il 37,69%), Panicucci ha comunque realizzato un buon risultato con 3.001.000 spettatori e share del 20.9% (è record assoluto in share per il programma di Canale 5 da quando va in onda). 

Bene anche lo speciale del TG1 su Benedetto XVI (3.284.000 spettatori e 20.8% di share), nonostante le polemiche sui social perché complice dell'avvio posticipato de L'Anno Che Verrà e reputato inutile, in quanto non ha aggiunto nulla in più rispetto agli speciali andati in onda precedentemente.

Il discorso del Presidente della Repubblica su Rai 1 ha totalizzato 4.994.000 spettatori e 31.6% di share, su Canale5 2.915.000 spettatori e 18.4%.*


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Trionfa Rai 1 con L'Anno Che Verrà (nonostante la partenza in netto ritardo rispetto alla concorrenza), che travolge Capodanno in Musica su Canale 5.
> 
> Il programma condotto da Amadeus ha realizzato 5.032.000 spettatori pari al 36.9% di share (record in share da quando Amadeus è alla conduzione e per un risultato più alto bisogna tornare all'edizione 2013/14 condotta da Carlo Conti che realizzò il 37,69%), Panicucci ha comunque realizzato un buon risultato con 3.001.000 spettatori e share del 20.9% (è record assoluto in share per il programma di Canale 5 da quando va in onda).
> 
> ...


Pensavo che Ama avrebbe perso causa ritardo, invece si è capito che il capodanno sul 5 la gente, in particolare gli over, lo rifiuta proprio  .

Effettivamente pure io non lo riesco a vedere, sarà l'abitudine, anche se la carrellata di tanti ospiti vintage anni 80 dei capodanni di anni fa, complici probabilmente budget e pandemia appena passata (si spera), non li invitano più,


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2023)

Sull'1, alla fine, ho visto la nuova cantante dei (fu) Matia Bazar, bella gnocca. 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)













Poi appena finito sull'1 ho messo sul 5 dove c'era questo gruppo di reggaeton, Mamacita, capitanata da questa qui.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











Io rimango fedele a lei.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)











E voi?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Gennaio 2023)

*Curiosità "trash": picco di ascolti del capodanno di Canale 5, non con il brindisi dell'anno nuovo, ma durante lo speciale del TG1 su Benedetto XVI.*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Trionfa Rai 1 con L'Anno Che Verrà (nonostante la partenza in netto ritardo rispetto alla concorrenza), che travolge Capodanno in Musica su Canale 5.
> 
> Il programma condotto da Amadeus ha realizzato 5.032.000 spettatori pari al 36.9% di share (record in share da quando Amadeus è alla conduzione e per un risultato più alto bisogna tornare all'edizione 2013/14 condotta da Carlo Conti che realizzò il 37,69%), Panicucci ha comunque realizzato un buon risultato con 3.001.000 spettatori e share del 20.9% (è record assoluto in share per il programma di Canale 5 da quando va in onda).
> 
> ...


GODO 
Da non simpatizzante di Amadeus. Canale 5 propone soltanto gli sbarbati della de filippi e qualche pseudo star tipo la Baby K. Io sono più per il vintage ma non perché sia un nostalgico, ma perché quelli nuovi fanno caxare. Ieri sul 5 Fausto Leali alla 1 di notte. Cioè, farlo cantare prima no??


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Gennaio 2023)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sull'1, alla fine, ho visto la nuova cantante dei (fu) Matia Bazar, bella gnocca.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...


Che degrado Mamacita sarà pure gnocca,ma la sua musica è inascoltabile


----------

